# Repticon Nashville - September 28 & 29, 2013



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

When:
September 28 & 29, 2013

Where:
The Factory at Franklin - Jameson Hall
230 Franklin Rd.
Franklin, TN 37064

Time:	
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm

Admission: 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, 4 and under – Free.

About the Repticon Nashville Show:
The summer of 2012 in August, Repticon made its true Tennessee debut with Repticon Nashville! Repticon proudly brought a show to Franklin, just south of Nashville and in the heart of Tennessee, a state with few other shows. Hosted in the historic Factory at Franklin Entertainment Complex in the Jameson Hall, this new show featured the weekend of reptile excitement that central Tennessee enthusiasts had been waiting for, with well over 100 tables of top-quality reptiles, amphibians, exotic pets and pet products, hourly seminars and presentations, door prizes sponsored by Exo Terra, and much more! With the first of two great 2013 shows having returned in triumph in the spring, get ready Nashville, as Repticon will return in the fall!

For more information: Repticon Nashville Page

Email: [email protected]


----------

